# 125 Viewing



## l3376876

Viewing is a simple word, but it got me in the context--on the homepage of WordReference Forums appears "English Viewing(125)." I've seen it arise in other forums, yet I can't figure it out.


----------



## belén

Hello

I moved this question to the Comments & Suggestions forum.

It means that right now there are 125 people viewing (looking at) that particular forum.

Cheers,
Belén


----------



## l3376876

Thanks, I got it, but why did you transfer it?


----------



## belén

I thought it was a question related to how this forum works, and it can help future enquiries about the same subject.
If you would like to discuss the linguistic use of the word "viewing" in this context, I am happy to re-transfer it...


----------



## l3376876

Thanks for your explantion. No, you don't have to re-transfer it; I just wanted to know the ways things are going here. There is still one thing I want to make sure; are you one of the Moderators?


----------



## Jana337

l3376876 said:


> Thanks for your explantion. No, you don't have to re-transfer it; I just wanted to know the ways things are going here. There is still one thing I want to make sure; are you one of the Moderators?


Yes, Belén is one of the moderators. Here's a full list, accessible from the homepage of the forum (link Forum Leaders).

All forer@s who do not have _junior member - member - senior member - banned - Administrator_ under their nick are moderators. 

Jana


----------



## l3376876

Thanks, Jana. I thought there were only 5 moderators because I caught a glimpse of the list somewhere in the forum. Btw, how can one be a moderator?


----------



## Jana337

l3376876 said:


> Thanks, Jana. I thought there were only 5 moderators because I caught a glimpse of the list somewhere in the forum.


None of us moderates the whole forum. In each subforum, you can scroll down to see a list of moderators who are in charge of that forum (on the first page, under the list of threads). For example in English Only where you hang out, cuchuflete, timpeac, panjandrum, Kelly B, GenJen54 moderate. 


> Btw, how can one be a moderator?


Here's a description, and you could also look up old threads in this forum. The question is off-topic in this thread. 

Jana


----------



## maxiogee

l3376876 said:


> Thanks, Jana. I thought there were only 5 moderators because I caught a glimpse of the list somewhere in the forum. Btw, how can one be a moderator?



After ten years at the University of Word Reference one graduates with a MA (Mod) and then one becomes eligible for the job. Seeking the job is enough to rule you out.


----------



## l3376876

maxiogee said:


> After ten years at the University of Word Reference one graduates with a MA (Mod) and then one becomes eligible for the job. Seeking the job is enough to rule you out.


 
Hi, awesome Maxiogee,
Your lines are full of wisdom and subtlety, especially the last sentence. Does that mean: If one tries to get the job, s/he will be fed up with enough hardships/sufferings. In the end, s/he will be excluded. Or what else? I'm really mediocre; could you enlighten me?


----------



## maxiogee

l3376876 said:


> Hi, awesome Maxiogee,
> Your lines are full of wisdom and subtlety, especially the last sentence. Does that mean: If one tries to get the job, s/he will be fed up with enough hardships/sufferings. In the end, s/he will be excluded. Or what else? I'm really mediocre; could you enlighten me?



I would suggest that the Administrator, and the forum users, would not like to have as Moderators those people who would like to be Moderators.


----------



## l3376876

Thanks, Maxiogee. I'm learning with every explanation you feed me. But do you have the idea that I would be the volunteer? Absolutely not, I'm just curious how this forum works. If I realize it, I'll benifit more from this forum, and in turn benifit my students in Taiwan.


----------



## belén

Please be so kind to use the Private Message function for personal information exchange.
Thanks
Belén


----------

